# Ballistic Tips Work Better With Heavier Bullets



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Ballistic Tips (BT's) were designed by Nosler for violent expansion / explosion and medium penetration on light skin type animals like deer.

For most calibers shooting BT's, you're better off using heavier projectiles with bigger Sectional Density's (SD's) than you would normally use for a regularly constructed bullet.

Why?

1. Heavier bullets for caliber are better in a BT because they tone down the violent expansion a bit and still have enough weight leftover for a complete pass-through.

2. The shock-value with the heavier BT will still be more than lighter standard bullets and you get more energy on target.

3. Short range shots also suit the larger round with a higher SD versus standard light weight bullets with less mass.

4. Raking quartering-away shots need a heavier round for adequate penetration.

5. A larger BT'd bullet is more forgiving if you shoot into the shoulder.

Example:

.270 BT's benefit from 150-gr. versus 130-gr. 
30-06 BT's perform well with 180-gr. versus 150-gr.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

*Caution*:

Standard bullets generally perform better on deer in lighter to mid-weight sizes.

Ballistic Tip rounds are the exception to the rule as outlined in the opening post. Reported problems of a BT blowing up too quickly are generally associated with too light of a bullet.

Steve

P.S. I like a bullet to perform two things in my 30-06:

1. Violent expansion / shock.

2. Plenty of penetration for a pass-through.

The two best rounds I am aware of, are....for:

* Light skinned / boned deer: 180-gr. *Ballistic Tip* from Nosler

* Heavy skinned / boned elk: 180-gr. *Partition* from Nosler


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

P.S.

Nosler reports that beginning with the 30 caliber 180-gr. Ballistic Tips (and larger), the jacket's profile is changed or upgraded to a much stronger contour similar to the AccuBond (shown below). The lead core is also hardened over the 165-gr. and below bullets.










Lighter weight bullets like 165-gr. 30 caliber and lower (shown below) do not have the thicker contour which starts in the middle of the shell and goes down to the base.










In summary, one might suggest that the 180-gr. Ballistic Tip is simply a non-bonded AccuBond.


----------

